

Valve releases Alien Swarm, a free Source top-down co-op shooter, on Monday - DaemonXI
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/07/16/valve-to-release-new-alien-swarm-monday/

======
vyrotek
I checked out the forums and was glad to see I wasn't the only one who really
wants a DoTA Mod based on this. I'll definitely be downloading this.

~~~
AndrewHampton
League of Legends is a really fun DoTA based game that I've been playing
recently.

<http://www.leagueoflegends.com/>

------
ovi256
I really like what Valve is doing with Steam lately. They're in a big battle
with that other game studio (Activision of course), and Alien Swarm looks like
pretty good ammo. A pity there's no mac version. Yeah, I know, there's
bootcamp.

~~~
younata
or... you get the sdk and you re-implement it for the mac.

~~~
bitsai
My understanding was that since Valve brought Steam and Source to Mac, all
Source games will be playable on both PC and Mac going forward:

<http://store.steampowered.com/news/3569/>

~~~
woodall
Maybe...but

On the game page there is no Mac tag[1]. Also, someone mentioned in the forums
that, "POrtal 2 would be their first game to be simultaneously released for
Mac and Windows: <http://store.steampowered.com/news/3569/[2]>.

[1] <http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/>

[2]
[http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1611274...](http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16112748&postcount=10)

~~~
ROFISH
I imagine that Portal 2 and Alien Swarm are based on the same version of the
Source Engine that hasn't been ported yet. All the Mac releases so far are
older games on older engine versions. Both Left 4 Dead games haven't been
ported to Mac yet.

~~~
bitsai
Ah, I see. Thanks, woodall, ROFISH, for the info :)

------
w1ntermute
It's not just free - they're also releasing the source!!!

~~~
aw3c2
The engine is called "Source", are you sure the source code will be freely
released and if so, what source code exactly?

~~~
rodion_89
from my understanding, the source engine isnt open source but this game will
be. i think that means that we can get anything that runs atop the engine but
not the engine itself. wikipedia also has a page listing source in the
commercial engines section rather than the open-source section.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines>

------
m0tive
This reminds me of Natural Selection, which has to have been one of the most
interesting Half-Life mods I use to play.

<http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns/>

------
usaar333
I have pretty high expectations after playing the UT 2004 version years back.

